# Any drivers who were deactivated please join me for a lawsuit



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.

https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

u/l both needs to suspend the driver for two weeks
Then after 48 hours ( rider is back to normal thinking ), contact the rider and ask them" we are about to fire the driver due to this allegation, do you want us to do that "... are you still standing
By your story...
90% of the riders will retract ...
All the drivers need to pitch in few dollars and hire a law firm to go after false allegations...you might have a lawyer who is also a part time U/l driver who would jump at this opportunity

All U/l drivers needs to be tested for drugs once a year, and driver pays for the testing fee

Not all pax lie, sometimes it is the driver who is lying ... let the lawyer figure that out


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

mbd said:


> Then after 48 hours, contact the rider and ask them" we are about to fire the driver due to this allegation, do you want us to do that "... are you still standing By your story...
> 
> 90% of the riders will retract ...


No they won't. They are not going to admit to filing a false statement having already cost a driver 2 days of income. Now would Uber be a part of it. They would be setting themselves and the passenger up for slam dunking a class action lawsuit by collecting the confession.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

*New Uber Driver Deactivation Policy Created From Lawsuit Settlement
between the states of California and Massachusetts. *
Last updated on May 19, 2018 at 8:41 am 35 Comments








It's about time!
Finally, some more transparency will be created between Uber and it's drivers.
Last Thursday, Uber settled a class action lawsuit with its drivers that should help improve the quality of the work conditions.

The policy changes will include alerting drivers about their ratings if it falls too low, no longer deactivating drivers without a warning, and instituting appeal panels that will consist of highly rated drivers.

You won't have to worry about one day just turning on the Uber Partner app only to find out you were deactivated without your knowledge of any situation just like how it happened to thousands of drivers before you.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

mbd said:


> u/l both needs to suspend the driver for two weeks
> Then after 48 hours ( rider is back to normal thinking ), contact the rider and ask them" we are about to fire the driver due to this allegation, do you want us to do that "... are you still standing
> By your story...
> 90% of the riders will retract ...
> ...


"_pitch in few dollars and hire a law firm"_

Few dollars? What alternate reality do reside?
Most uber drivers are low skilled working poor


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Who are you planning to sue?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Who are you planning to sue?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricardo Resolute said:


>


got one for lie and lay, I really F those up.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> got one for lie and lay, I really F those up.


Let's try it out:

@Tony G
Whom are you planning to sue?

Sidney Poitier asks Sheriff Rod Steiger "whom"
Steiger jumps on it


----------



## Slypnslyder (Feb 26, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> "_pitch in few dollars and hire a law firm"_
> 
> Few dollars? What alternate reality do reside?
> Most uber drivers are low skilled working poor


The driver is being accused falsly. Thetefore no suspension no retaliation until proper investigations by Uber's law division. Now,once the fact finding is concluded & if the driver is found ro have committed such offense, then the driver will be held accountable under the provisions of the drivers state law and Ubers laws.
We ws drivers are now being found guilty wirhout proper investigations. Last i checked that was not constititional. Each time a driver is accused they are de activated losing potential income thus causing undue hardship on that driver and his family. When a driver is falsly accused and subsequently suspended this action by uber opens up opportunity for lawsuites..
Im fairly new to this company, however have been in the business most of my life. 
I feel its unfair, and its a form of discrimination. Though we are I.C.'s wr are still held to standatds put forth. By Uber; and for good reason.
Justone drivers opinion



Ricardo Resolute said:


> "_pitch in few dollars and hire a law firm"_
> 
> Few dollars? What alternate reality do reside?
> Most uber drivers are low skilled working poor
> ...


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Slypnslyder said:


> The driver is being accused falsly. Thetefore no suspension no retaliation until proper investigations by Uber's law division. Now,once the fact finding is concluded & if the driver is found ro have committed such offense, then the driver will be held accountable under the provisions of the drivers state law and Ubers laws.
> We ws drivers are now being found guilty wirhout proper investigations. Last i checked that was not constititional. Each time a driver is accused they are de activated losing potential income thus causing undue hardship on that driver and his family. When a driver is falsly accused and subsequently suspended this action by uber opens up opportunity for lawsuites..
> Im fairly new to this company, however have been in the business most of my life.
> I feel its unfair, and its a form of discrimination. Though we are I.C.'s wr are still held to standatds put forth. By Uber; and for good reason.
> Justone drivers opinion


That's all well and good Professor @Slypnslyder
but u didn't respond to my question.
Once again:

_@Slypnslyder wrote: "pitch in few dollars and hire a law firm"_

Few dollars? What alternate reality do u reside?
Most uber drivers are low skilled working poor


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uhhhhh, were in dude


----------



## Slypnslyder (Feb 26, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> That's all well and good Professor @Slypnslyder
> but u didn't respond to my question.
> Once again:
> 
> ...


My apologies you're asking for a few dollars should we donates for our defense or help me along here cuz I'm not too sure what you're asking


----------



## JED63078 (Jun 21, 2019)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Pretty much the same thing happened to me five star driver approx 3000 rides....two fradelent and might I say ridiculous claims and I was locked out... Uber conducted its fictitious investigation put me back on I complained about what they did and told UBER to cease and desist their harrassment if me.... Uber then deactivated me a week later because a customer said they thought I was deaf after arguing they turned it back on and moved in North Carolina had more five-star ratings and Uber out of nowhere deactivated me and when I asked them why they said your history.... I told him to go f*** themselves and I'd see him in court sign me the f****** I'm with you.....9842270271


----------



## JED63078 (Jun 21, 2019)

JED63078 said:


> Pretty much the same thing happened to me five star driver approx 3000 rides....two fradelent and might I say ridiculous claims and I was locked out... Uber conducted its fictitious investigation put me back on I complained about what they did and told UBER to cease and desist their harrassment if me.... Uber then deactivated me a week later because a customer said they thought I was deaf after arguing they turned it back on and moved in North Carolina had more five-star ratings and Uber out of nowhere deactivated me and when I asked them why they said your history.... I told him to go f*** themselves and I'd see him in court sign me the f****** I'm with you.....9842270271


Sorry Iabout the errors I didn't bother checking auto correct


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

@Tony G just one question: did you opt out of binding arbitration? If not, no attorney will take you're case unless you prepay because you will lose. File an arbitration claim for lost pay and plead poverty on the fee. Good luck!


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

watch this video if your account got deactivated.








Disgusted Driver said:


> @Tony G just one question: did you opt out of binding arbitration? If not, no attorney will take you're case unless you prepay because you will lose. File an arbitration claim for lost pay and plead poverty on the fee. Good luck!







hopefully this will help you


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You can look at all of the bs YouTube videos you want, did you opt out of binding arbitration? I'm taking it that the answer is no from your lack of answer. You can try this but you don't have the right to sue. Good luck!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber has every right to deactivate someone. Its not their fault a rider accused you of something but they must, or should, take all allegations seriously. Personally, I believe they would need to contact a previous or post rider and confirm with them if you appeared intoxicated and/or investigate any other claims made by the original person that filed the complaint.
Lets say you were drunk and not deactivated immediately then another rider hops in and you kill everyone. Understand the position Uber is in and the liability a driver could cause for them. Least you were back on the road in two days.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I was suspended by Uber for the same reason, and I was doing Uber Eats. It made no sense at all. I told Uber there has to be some kind of mistake. I asked to see the report, because I just didn't believe it. They refused to show it to me, ofc.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uber/Lyft need to implement a $500 fee for the rider to file a complaint against the driver. After investigation, if the complaint stands up, the fee is refunded. If the complaint doesn't stand up, the driver gets the fee.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Uber/Lyft need to implement a $500 fee for the rider to file a complaint against the driver. After investigation, if the complaint stands up, the fee is refunded. If the complaint doesn't stand up, the driver gets the fee.


I'm sure they are going to get right on that!! They don't even have our back on cleaning fees, not to mention rates, ratings, returned items, ... um, they don't have our back at all!.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm sure they are going to get right on that!! They don't even have our back on cleaning fees, not to mention rates, ratings, returned items, ... um, they don't have our back at all!.


Yeah, I said they need to. I ain't gonna hold my breath waiting for them to.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Call around to find a law firm that specializes in class action lawsuits otherwise the cost will be prohibitive for you and/ or a group of drivers. Google class action attorneys and see if they are already pursuing a class action suit in this matter.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Did passenger immediately ask you to stop driving? Did they call the police? Of course not.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


To have only 1 in 5000 pax call you a drunk is pretty good. I don't think you can expect any better results if driving at night.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a driving while impaired complaint through Uber, was shut down for a day while they "investigated". Turns out you can tell who complained about you if you look at the fare details, look for the trip where the slimy pax paid zero!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Sorry this happened to you.AND FAR TOO MANY OTHERS !

GLAD YOU ARE TAKING A STAND !

UBER MUST BE FORCED TO RECKON WITH THE DISASTEROUS POLICIES THEY ABIDE BY.
LEAVING NO RECOURSE FOR THE FALSELY ACCUSED !

IT IS A CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT IN AMERICA TO FACE YOUR ACCUSER !

Uber makes no effort to even simulate Justice.



Ricardo Resolute said:


> That's all well and good Professor @Slypnslyder
> but u didn't respond to my question.
> Once again:
> 
> ...


So they dont count ?
Rape the Working Poor ?

What a CORPORATE IDEA !

TRY JUSTICE INSTEAD !


----------



## wes_bomb (Jul 31, 2018)

Same thing happened to me. 2 years 8 months 6500 trips 4.93 rating and they deactivated me

I'm also spending $240 a week on a car through fair. 

they claim their's a DMV blemish but I had this cleared/dismissed in March 2019.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

A PAX would have to really not like you to make a false DUI accusation. Do you guys think U/L checks the ride stats to see how you drove on the trip? Can they see swerving or speeding etc? Or are they just going off the PAX’s lying filthy mouth? 

Also, does U/L ever stop and look at how many drivers a certain PAX has had fired? Do they at any point deem the PAX a fraud and a nuisance? Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## NashboyULUX (Sep 8, 2019)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


dude same thing happened to me last night itbwas complete BS i srivs select ans Lux and Lux Black and 5 star on Lyft 4.96 on Uber and a $3.00 uber x ride reported that i think bc Uber gave them a $3.00 credif and all other pax tipped me.
This is afyer 6 weeka off line in june/july over checkr finding a erroe on background report on a long dismissed issue from 2015 that ths 5-6 background checks befoew they never caughf it and in 3 daya i had it fixed with attorneys ans they slow rollsd sending checkr to the court to verify it was disnissed l! in losing $1500 easy eaxh week im offlins ans im pissed bc rhat ka too heavy an allegation to not involve police! they should give the pax a way to havs uber call 911 something i deserve the right to face rhis allegation in the moment! 
Ill never do an uber ride without a dash cam moving forward. Even if I had a desk him now I still feel like they would take forever to solve this.
Im afraid our Independent contractor status allows them to just do this too us and legallh we afree whwn we tuen the app on to the rules and procedurerea!


----------



## pukendog (Apr 20, 2019)

Where can I join, from Unfair deactivation by Uber?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SuperDumped said:


> Halloween strike log in dont accept rides thur oct 31st, fri, sat sun participate or dont
> 
> do better or dont, im sure someones a graphic designer lol plus ill get banned
> 
> ...


Where u from @SuperDumped ?
Your writing is not indicative of a US education
More like middle easterner just learning American
Just curious


----------



## epenn92 (Jul 25, 2018)

This legit happened to me yesterday night which happened to be a very lucrative event night costing me probably $200-300 worth of earnings. Ironically the passenger who reported me was a drunk himself going to some rundown budgetel motel. Gotta love this company and the passengers that ride... The most insane thing is the guy submitted the drunk driver report 2 days after the actual ride date!??!?!?! I don't understand how some things aren't just immediately dismissed as a passenger trying to get a refund.


----------



## Redlocks (Dec 6, 2019)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


I want in. This happened to me. The first time I had two drunk guys from England in my car and I made a right on a red after a stop. They started screaming you ran a red light. I calmly explained that it was legal in the state of ca. I thought it was done with and when I dropped them off the one grabbed my door open and started screaming at me go home don't drive under the influence. I was flabbergasted. I called Uber immediately and told them what happened. They deactivated me for 48 hours. Then I get a message a rider reported they were involved in an accident while in my car. I was floored. I've never been in an accident driving for Uber. I told them if I had been in an accident then there should be a police report and I also rent from faire. No damage to the car. They still send me an accident report to fill out everyday after deactivating me 3 months ago. Then came another complaint I was driving under the influence. It came the next morning after I had been home all night. Never once did a rider say something. Ask to get out or call the cops. I have never had an incidence of dwi on my record. I explained this and even volunteered to take a test. Did I mention I always drove at night picking up drunks. These were the ones accusing me. If I thought my driver was under the influence I would ask to be let out, call the cops so the were t on the road like that. I wouldn't go home go to bed then get up the ne t morning to complain


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Who are you going to sue, Uber? 

Anywhere there they have timeshare laws in the books by law they have to Suspend your account for a min of 24 hours and "investigate" This is also their policy.

While it sucks, I have 2 false reports also, they have to take action. 

The pax who made the claim could be liable if you could prove it was done with malicious intent. Good luck with that. 

4 years, 10k plus rides, 4.95 rating, 21 years sober and two false dui complaints.

I just signed up for lyft because I know the next ride could get last.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


I checked into why U/L deactivates drivers when an allegation is made for a DUI, the agreement both of these companies have with the State of Florida is when a DUI complaint is lodged they have to deactivate the driver for 24 hours while they investigate the merits of said complaint.
U/L are abiding by the States requirement, if you want to change this then find other drivers who experience this and petition the State legislation to make it mandatory that passengers be required to contact local law enforcement and file a complaint at that time.
If you want to sue for slander you will have to go after the passenger, the courts will throw out any suit against U/L because they are complying with the law.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

You know I think Uber needs to issue their own dash cams to drivers and before midnight each day all drivers will have to put their SD Card and upload their footage for the day and when pax log a complaint Uber can review such footage and determine if it’s true or not. If the pax issues a false complaint they’re then charged a fee given to driver.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

There is a simpler solution. Simply stop giving passengers free rides for filing complaints. Boom... false complaints drop to almost 0.


----------



## Harwinderoo7 (Dec 18, 2019)

what I sent to them

""""
I still don't understand how that's fair.

If I didn't do nothing wrong on my side.

I understand if it's a customer which wasn't the problem.

I'm replying as it's the app which has made me lose my job.

No one even giving me a full respond.

On the reasons.

As I was told was.

Fraud and not using the app Right.

There's no history of real fraud.

Fraud is cheating.

There's no cheating on my side.

Like I said.

There's a miss understanding

This isn't acceptable for a app to be at fault

The person is innocent

Which means I didn't break the law or rules.

If the app broke the rules.

There's a difference between breaking something.

If I have no control over something.

That's not fraud

Like I said. 
No disrespect to say something that's right.

If I have no control over something.

That's not fraud 
"""



Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Also. I'm ready to sue. I lost so many days of work


----------



## Z Ahmad (Dec 28, 2019)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Tony G I would like to join you, I am in the same boat, what we need is to make a drivers union to combat this kind of discrimination. and obviously your case has to be brought up in the court first. Lets do the best we can, regardless of the outcome or the result.... So that even if we loose, these guys should not be able to do that to the next poor guy who thinks he is going to make money on the platform.


----------



## Z Ahmad (Dec 28, 2019)

So why is not my comment still published???


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Harwinderoo7 said:


> what I sent to them
> 
> """"
> I still don't understand how that's fair.
> ...


What you don't understand here is they don't have to let you drive. They don't owe you a means to make living. Why would you think that?


----------



## Z Ahmad (Dec 28, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> What you don't understand here is they don't have to let you drive. They don't owe you a means to make living. Why would you think that?


That means they should be out of the public domain, Do not register as a Community ride share facility. And do not benefit from American Publics transportation systems.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Been over 6 months. I wonder how the law suits turned out...


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Been over 6 months. I wonder how the law suits turned out...


You don't understand how lawsuits work, do you?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> You don't understand how lawsuits work, do you?


You don't know how questions work do you? One asks them when they don't know something. So I invite you off my ass, **** face!


----------



## 179790 (Jun 26, 2019)

Just got permantley deactivated after my fourth dui report in 9 months how can I sue ? I went to the police station every time someone reported and got proof I wasn’t under the influence Uber refuses to reactivate me despite me having the officers peak on the phone how can I start a class action lawsuit


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tony G said:


> *New Uber Driver Deactivation Policy Created From Lawsuit Settlement
> between the states of California and Massachusetts. *
> Last updated on May 19, 2018 at 8:41 am 35 Comments
> 
> ...


I never received any warnings or suspensions, and my rating was a 92%. I was given no appeals. And I was never told what I allegedly did. If anyone starts a Class Action lawsuit over deactivation from false claims, I'm in.


----------



## 179790 (Jun 26, 2019)

What’s going on with this?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kindness said:


> What's going on with this?


Nothing. That's my guess anyway. If there had been any progress the OP would be here to tell us about it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kindness said:


> my fourth dui report in 9 months how can I sue


er, am I reading that correctly 4th report? Just exactly what do you do to achieve so many false reports? Pool rides?


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

Just because you see a $100 million settlement doesn't mean everyone involved got a big check! People, READ!!! First the case will drag on forever because lawyers are like a den of thieves. Companies know this...they will file appeal after appeal, and your lawyers will keep gasing you up that you have a real case. As time goes on, you will get zero-dollar invoices but with an itemized list of deferred legal "expenses" should the company settle. They are obliged to show you this.
Usually what will happen is once they've hit a certain threshold where they know it's no longer in their interest to drag it out, they WILL push for the settlement. At which point they take their 30%, PLUS all those itemized expenses (think e-discovery & regular discovery, document review, consultant fees, Lawyers get the first 30% (customary, pro-bono or otherwise). Then they ding you with legal fees, all under "Time and Labor".
More importantly "Pro-bono" doesn't always mean "free". All those fees are treated as a loan to YOU the plaintiff. That's why with most settlements, plaintiffs lawyers often make out with no less than 70% of the settlement amount.....and if there is more than one firm involved it's not unusual for the firms to start suing each other. We've seen this many times.....and if during the suit, your one of your attorneys staffer quits, expect to pay more to fill that gap. IF the firm merges with another firm, expect to ay more. If the company you're suing files an appeal, expect to pay more....
If you've gotten the theme here......be VERY careful of anyone gasing you up thinking you're getting a big payday. Just look at other class actions and see what if anything the people got.
It's like the person sitting in front of daytime television seeing those 1-800-BAD-DRUG law firm commercials while eating his/her third tripple quarter pounder and diet coke. If you think lawyers are on your side....


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> There is a simpler solution. Simply stop giving passengers free rides for filing complaints. Boom... false complaints drop to almost 0.


This solution will be more effective for a rider to think twice before claiming.
When a rider tries to make a claim, this message shows up as a confirmation to rider's claim.

*"When We find out that your claim was false accusation, your account will be terminated from using Uber platform and your account will be charged $100 for investigation fees. Do you still stand with your story?" *









Then, Riders will not make false accusation never.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> This solution will be more effective for a rider to think twice before claiming.
> When a rider tries to make a claim, this message shows up as a confirmation to rider's claim.
> 
> *"When We find out that your claim was false accusation, your account will be terminated from using Uber platform and your account will be charged $100 for investigation fees. Do you still stand with your story?" *
> ...


They will just open a new account under a different name


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> They will just open a new account under a different name


They have tendency of loosing $100 bucks. I won't risk on $100.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jhudson said:


> Just because you see a $100 million settlement doesn't mean everyone involved got a big check! People, READ!!! First the case will drag on forever because lawyers are like a den of thieves. Companies know this...they will file appeal after appeal, and your lawyers will keep gasing you up that you have a real case. As time goes on, you will get zero-dollar invoices but with an itemized list of deferred legal "expenses" should the company settle. They are obliged to show you this.
> Usually what will happen is once they've hit a certain threshold where they know it's no longer in their interest to drag it out, they WILL push for the settlement. At which point they take their 30%, PLUS all those itemized expenses (think e-discovery & regular discovery, document review, consultant fees, Lawyers get the first 30% (customary, pro-bono or otherwise). Then they ding you with legal fees, all under "Time and Labor".
> More importantly "Pro-bono" doesn't always mean "free". All those fees are treated as a loan to YOU the plaintiff. That's why with most settlements, plaintiffs lawyers often make out with no less than 70% of the settlement amount.....and if there is more than one firm involved it's not unusual for the firms to start suing each other. We've seen this many times.....and if during the suit, your one of your attorneys staffer quits, expect to pay more to fill that gap. IF the firm merges with another firm, expect to ay more. If the company you're suing files an appeal, expect to pay more....
> If you've gotten the theme here......be VERY careful of anyone gasing you up thinking you're getting a big payday. Just look at other class actions and see what if anything the people got.
> It's like the person sitting in front of daytime television seeing those 1-800-BAD-DRUG law firm commercials while eating his/her third tripple quarter pounder and diet coke. If you think lawyers are on your side....


Sounds like you have a bit of experience in these matters, spot on!


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sounds like you have a bit of experience in these matters, spot on!


Day job = Legal (pharma)


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> A PAX would have to really not like you to make a false DUI accusation.


No.
The pax just wants a free ride.


----------



## Boston_nightdriver (Mar 2, 2020)

4.9 5000 rides in 2 years mostly
At night time . If there’s a wrongful termination or
Libel defamation of character I want in to . 8573128750 - how about the disenfranchisement of millions of drivers who are given freedom and a job where they can maximize earnings how about a job that is 65% of the gig economy who somehow don’t get fired . Only 11% of drivers drive for more than 3 years . This is all apart of the scheme .... this needs to change there needs to be a ride share service that maybe does give dash cams and actually did care about humans . But nope they insist on giving free rides / false
Claims / the employees at the hub making permanent decisions fast as they can . I hate Uber so Much I cant get out of my car loan Uber totally got
Me
In debt and left me
Homeless looking for
Work it was something I still haven’t recovered from wish I never got car for
Uber and wish I never drove .


----------



## Eastcoast94 (Mar 5, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


--
I have been a Uber drive for 2.5 years now. My rate is 4.94 while having a very high acceptance rate and 1% cancellation rate. Recently this week I was notified of a "marijuana smell" in my car this happens to be the second extensive complaint in 18 months. Another instance was when someone reported that I was under the influence. Not only are all complaints false but I provided Uber with a voluntary Urine Drug Screen that I completed. Still I get the same response from them about my account being deactivated. I'm currently in school and planned on adding their ASU tuition coverage to my education. Their whole "investigation" is bogus no matter what the driver provides or does for the company the rider is always right. I understand how businesses work and how reports can be a liability towards the company as a whole but this is ridiculous being falsely accused over random periods while having an outstanding driving history far as ratings, compliments, and notes left by previous riders. Im definitely down to support or help protect past and future Uber drivers.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


I had two people say I was under the influence I lost two days of work but then finally on Wednesday morning after I was driving all night I received the Third notice both times I went to the police the third time I stopped the police officer he says there's nothing you can do there's nothing I could do he didn't pull me over he didn't arrest me I asked him if he could give me a breathalyzer or some kind of drug test he goes That's not how it works so after waiting I just stayed in bed stressing out because I just bought a new car I received an email from Uber saying I can actually post it but they said to me due to multiple accounts we are permanently deactivating your account good luck in your endeavours... I won't be missed it's quite true because they have a hundred and twenty thousand drivers in Toronto they keep hiring and firing and hiring and firing and hiring so drivers are disposable my account was 4.93 there is nothing I can do I got upset and I was using the Lost item thing and I was sending my number and a message and a picture of my account saying if it was you that reported me wrongfully I hope you are happy I'm going to take my life right now and then Uber called the police on me like they gave a f***really they do this to cover their tracks because if you're driving under the influence why don't they contact the authorities I had to drive 90 km to go home if I was under the influence all three times what if I kill someone Uber had taken me away from home so even if they shut their app off they should have called the authorities no one in Toronto can help me I was seriously thinking of doing something extremely stupid but the Uber Greenlight how busy is closed I guess because their actual employees are human beings but we are not we are only drivers I tried Lyft I work two hours and I made $4


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm in Canada I was deactivated and then when I kept contacting them and they further insulted me by saying I was giving poor service quality I would get those reports from pool riders all the time normally poor people they take pools and then they report you under the influence so they could get a free ride I don't know what to do I'm stuck with this car honestly if the Uber Hub was open the day that this happened I would have drove right through their window and park the car there and leave it so the media could see it


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> No they won't. They are not going to admit to filing a false statement having already cost a driver 2 days of income. Now would Uber be a part of it. They would be setting themselves and the passenger up for slam dunking a class action lawsuit by collecting the confession.


I just bought a car 3 months ago and I had three of these Under the Influence reports which in both all three cases they did not call the authorities on me even though they thought I was under the influence I stopped the police officer I went to a police station nothing now my account is permanently deactivated permanently I was Diamond status and they changed it from we had multiple multiple complaints Mark that you were under the influence and then they said you were not talking nicely to the customers and they said they changed it now to they deactivated it for safety reasons there is nothing I could do I honestly I'm thinking about driving the car through the Uber Hub and just crashing it and then lighting it on fire that way I will get publicity because no one will ever help me



Galveston said:


> Did passenger immediately ask you to stop driving? Did they call the police? Of course not.


no they do it afterwards so they get a refund but now they completely destroyed my livelihood I tried driving Lyft yesterday I drove 2 hours and I made $4 my car is a Mazda CX-9 GT it classifies as Uber select Uber XL Uber comfort but on crappy Lyft it's classified as a normal car and it doesn't have the GT on the end so basically I'm picking up pool trash again and my car is a U-Haul when I get X all calls because people want to move furniture and what clothing that they had sitting in the mud I actually moved someone's full belongings like everything he owned into another house and he was so slow I just grabbed it and lifted it and carried it for him for $20 he got a mover to destroy his brand new car


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Anestezios said:


> honestly I'm thinking about driving the car through the Uber Hub and just crashing it and then lighting it on fire


As your legal advisor, I'm recommending that you not discuss your intent to commit acts of terrorism on a public forum as this could impinge on your insanity defense at trial.

By the way, all Uber Hubs have been closed. How far are you from Uber HQ?


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> As your legal advisor, I'm recommending that you not discuss your intent to commit acts of terrorism on a public forum as this could impinge on your insanity defense at trial.
> 
> By the way, all Uber Hubs have been closed. How far are you from Uber HQ?


They're all closed anyway I went to the hospital because I was all angry and I was telling this to Uber well I'm obviously not going to drive the car through the Greenlight hub because the last time I went to the Greenlight Hub they were very courteous and they told me I'm so sorry this happened to you it's how the system works we can't change it I showed them a blood test they said we can't do anything you have to wait so really the people at the Greenlight Hub are good people because they're in the same city as you so there's nothing to do nothing once you're deactivated I did put the car under my father's name I put them through a lot these past few years so I did consider suicide but I was fine before this happened so I don't know what I could tell you


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Anestezios said:


> I did consider suicide


That's a serious matter that requires professional attention. Canadians have better access to health care services than Americans so you should try to take advantage of the resources available to get some help. Suicide is never the right option. Think of what it would do to your parents. Get help first.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> That's a serious matter that requires professional attention. Canadians have better access to health care services than Americans so you should try to take advantage of the resources available to get some help. Suicide is never the right option. Think of what it would do to your parents. Get help first.


Well there's no other Solutions really like had the worst 8 years of my life I'm trying to contact I can't I can't do anything can't do it anyway I can't do it anymore this is just f******


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Anestezios said:


> Well there's no other Solutions really like had the worst 8 years of my life I'm trying to contact I can't I can't do anything can't do it anyway I can't do it anymore this is just f******


We all go through our own personal hell. You are not alone. Life is full of suffering for everybody even if it doesn't show. Relationships, money, addiction, trauma. No one gets a free ride in life. Just take it one day at a time. Get professional help and things will slowly get better.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> We all go through our own personal hell. You are not alone. Life is full of suffering for everybody even if it doesn't show. Relationships, money, addiction, trauma. No one gets a free ride in life. Just take it one day at a time. Get professional help and things will slowly get better.


Professional help they just get paid to tell you crap can they help you pay the bills no ...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Anestezios said:


> Professional help they just get paid to tell you crap can they help you pay the bills no ...


They can help you cope with the stress of paying bills. Financial counselor can help you find ways to consolidate debts and pay them at low interest over a long time taking the pressure off. Uber is a terrible source of income anyway. Better to find a regular job.


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

That is not the issue here the issue is how Uber treated me by deactivating me they said it was safety issues at first they said it was because three people over a year and sometimes said I was under the influence every time I was not under the influence I go to the gym I actually have been clean for over three years so this is not something you say to a person like me yesterday I went out and I got drunk now this car is in my father's name the only way to help it is to write it off and I don't care what the f*** happens to me because Uber has already proved that I'm not good I don't do service quality meanwhile everyone else seemed to be fine with it I'm not taking it up with you but really I think their platform is a crock of s*** and in Toronto they keep hiring and firing and hiring and hiring and hiring and giving out GC licenses I'm just wondering you know why because they dispose of drivers lift you don't make s*** off Lyft I don't know why I'm arguing with you I shouldn't be you're trying to be nice but I'm going back and forth I've been phoning Uber now for 3 days in a row what they are doing is using us drivers to make some money to make self-driving cars and that's their big plan but you know what if they can't fix a simple app with GPS so we can pick up people at the right spot then I think they will have a very hard time with self-driving cars and I will never get into a self-driving car ever


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I agree with you. Uber exploits drivers and treats us like dirt. Support is a bad joke. The sooner we get out from dealing with Uber, the better off we are. Good luck to you!


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

Well thank you but you see the way they were treating me I'm going week-to-week day by day and that loss was too big for me I talk to my personal trainer I said I'm not going to have money for a while now and he told me come in tomorrow brother don't worry about it will take care of you to be personal I'm at war with a narcissist who told me to move back from Greece after I had a business there to open a business here but he was just joking because he just wanted me here as a friend you know like Gazoo from The Flintstones you snap his fingers and he just comes and shows up that's what he wanted me but the thing is I I needed money to survive right but whatever the guy is completely insane so I'm dealing with this f***** and he pressed charges on me I represented myself in court I was being gas-lit for like 7 years I spoke to the crown she just withdrew the charges and apologized to me now I'm working with him because he is the source of all my problems it's so hilarious how shity life is just when you listen to people so now I have good people in my life and whenever I'm alone I think of that fat head that brought me here and now I have Uber so I'm just going nuts and I think we should all get together I remember the strike thing nobody striped then Toronto you seen like I turn my Uber Rider app on and I would just see a million drivers everywhere so that was probably the busiest driver day ever and now they closed the Uber Greenlight hubs to protect the drivers LOL that is so f****** hilarious like we're out there working I spoke with a Lyft guy yesterday because I took Lyft to the bar and he told me I'm over here working to pay the bills even in this Corona thing and they're closing their office of course they can work from home you know what I mean they have salaries they're not animals like us we should be able to do something about this I think everyone that has being deactivated should I'm going to make a page on Facebook and Instagram for all deactivated drivers tomorrow I will contact City Council as he is getting rid of taxis and has hired that has let Uber have over a hundred and ten thousand drivers when I started it was 60000 this is f****** ridiculous


----------



## anitabdab (Mar 30, 2020)

Where can I join, from Unfair deactivation by Uber?


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Same exact thing happened to me.


----------



## Jju (Jun 9, 2020)

Yea I just got deactivated and dio Uber part time. Was told don't worry about false reports because I had fairly high ratings 487. I signed the arbitration so probably can't join the law suit. I have been accused of driving under the influence of alcohol but I don't drink. I begged Uber to tell me what behavior I was doing so I could stop. They would not say but just yesterday was deactivated and accussed of violating community standards by using drugs or alcohol while driving. Looking for how to start the abritration process [email protected]


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


under 10K is small calims court no lawt=yer needed. I was perm de activated because oF Ca 0 tolerance law. I was falsely reported under influence twice in a short period no appeal not nothing just gbye


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Schmanthony said:


> There is a simpler solution. Simply stop giving passengers free rides for filing complaints. Boom... false complaints drop to almost 0.


wow. They give a FREE ride if they file a complaint?
I'm surprised complaints are filed a lot more often.

I guess the only saving grace is that Uber deactivates the PAX if they do it too often? (or do they?)


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

mbd said:


> u/l both needs to suspend the driver for two weeks
> Then after 48 hours ( rider is back to normal thinking ), contact the rider and ask them" we are about to fire the driver due to this allegation, do you want us to do that "... are you still standing
> By your story...
> 90% of the riders will retract ...
> ...


How do you fire someone who's not an employee? That would leave riders believing they're in full control of a driver's destiny. With recent events unfolding there will be a lot more of deactivations over false complaints.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You can look at all of the bs YouTube videos you want, did you opt out of binding arbitration? I'm taking it that the answer is no from your lack of answer. You can try this but you don't have the right to sue. Good luck!


Opting out paints a bullseye over your head and they'll look for any other reason to perm deactivate you.


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


False report by a rider happens sometimes. I want to sue uber for rejecting my valid insurance document when I uploaded it. I have not driven for nearly 3 months while still paying due bills?


----------



## Jju (Jun 9, 2020)

Escoman said:


> under 10K is small calims court no lawt=yer needed. I was perm de activated because oF Ca 0 tolerance law. I was falsely reported under influence twice in a short period no appeal not nothing just gbye





Escoman said:


> under 10K is small calims court no lawt=yer needed. I was perm de activated because oF Ca 0 tolerance law. I was falsely reported under influence twice in a short period no appeal not nothing just gbye


Above are screen shots of my communications with Uber about the first false accusation I had of driving while intoxicated. Here are six more of the same accusation

More screen shots of the first accusation

This is just my documentation of the first accusation of being drunk. There were two other accusations plus an accusation of falling asleep that I can send if anyone can find them useful in the class action suit. I have one more of the first accusation. Let me know if you want the others. Plus three times I was accused of stealing food by Uber eats. What happened is I took the order then got to the restuarant and found the restuarant was closed so I could not pick up any food. However there was no one to talk to at the time to tell why I canceled the order and the automatic system did not have an option for when the restuarant was closed so Uber eats assumed I was picking up the food and eating it. I did not get my account shut down for 48 hours for any of the stealing accusations however.


----------



## LadyDrives (Jun 17, 2020)

Tony G said:


> *New Uber Driver Deactivation Policy Created From Lawsuit Settlement
> between the states of California and Massachusetts. *
> Last updated on May 19, 2018 at 8:41 am 35 Comments
> 
> ...


Well I guess this has not worked out so well for drivers. I am in MA, Uber Gold Pro driver two and a half years, 4.96 rating, great customer ratings, cleanest record ever. Yet Uber repeatedly puts my account on hold to re-run background checks. 
I was just told in the last few weeks that my background check was completed, approved and that my account was active again. 
That lasted a few days, received notification again my account is on hold for ANOTHER background check. 
We should have some legal recourse with this. Uber support reps keep removing my insurance and vehicle inspection documents that were there and active. 
My thought is to give to the Boston Media to investigate why this happens over and over with Uber. Frustrating. 
Uber Pro phone support is no longer available either.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Spidey Williams (Aug 3, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


I WAS JUST DEACTIVATED TODAY BASED ON FALSE ACCUSATIONS WITH A 4.95 AVERAGE OVER 8,000 TRIPS IN 3.5 YEARS AND WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOU IN THIS LAW SUIT!


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


I am in Canada and I had three complaints so I am permanently deactivated forever every time I contact Uber they say I was warned I asked them if I was warned about false allegations how is that in my control? the first time I went to the police station they said I was not drunk and they can't do anything so they did not test me... second time I went to the hospital and I waited nine hours in the emergency room to get a blood test the doctor seen me after 9 hours and he said it would be useless because if I was drunk I'm probably Sober by now... The third time I knew was the last so I lost my temper and did a bunch of stupid things I pulled over a cop on the street he says wow that's b*******I can't believe they could do that to you and I asked him if he could give me a breathalyzer he says I don't have one in the unit you don't look drunk to me anyway so I can't really call another unit so anyway let's just be happy that the Riders got a free ride because that's all Uber cares about I'm in Canada and we had a new Supreme Court ruling saying we could sue Uber but I'm in another country so I wish I could join in but I can't I just bought a brand new car for this to it hadn't happened in 8 months so I thought they can't do it anymore


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

This is hilarious I need to follow this thread. 

Every one of you failed to opt out of the arbitration agreement at least once.
Read the contract, once is permanent. If you don't understand why pay. A lawyer 100.00 to explain it to you. 

Additionally, this contract is severable at will by either party, no cause required. 

That ends your lawsuit. In every court. 

But not your court costs which Ubers lawyers will have counter suit filed since you attempted to side step arbitration.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> This is hilarious I need to follow this thread.
> 
> Every one of you failed to opt out of the arbitration agreement at least once.
> Read the contract, once is permanent. If you don't understand why pay. A lawyer 100.00 to explain it to you.
> ...


Your comment confuses me. I thought arbitration was when the parties in a disagreement sat down with an arbitrator to try and settle the differences. Doesn't seem like those deactivated had that opportunity


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anestezios said:


> I am in Canada and I had three complaints so I am permanently deactivated forever every time I contact Uber they say I was warned I asked them if I was warned about false allegations how is that in my control? the first time I went to the police station they said I was not drunk and they can't do anything so they did not test me... second time I went to the hospital and I waited nine hours in the emergency room to get a blood test the doctor seen me after 9 hours and he said it would be useless because if I was drunk I'm probably Sober by now... The third time I knew was the last so I lost my temper and did a bunch of stupid things I pulled over a cop on the street he says wow that's b*******I can't believe they could do that to you and I asked him if he could give me a breathalyzer he says I don't have one in the unit you don't look drunk to me anyway so I can't really call another unit so anyway let's just be happy that the Riders got a free ride because that's all Uber cares about I'm in Canada and we had a new Supreme Court ruling saying we could sue Uber but I'm in another country so I wish I could join in but I can't I just bought a brand new car for this to it hadn't happened in 8 months so I thought they can't do it anymore


UNION WOULD STOP THIS NONSENSE !


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Your comment confuses me. I thought arbitration was when the parties in a disagreement sat down with an arbitrator to try and settle the differences. Doesn't seem like those deactivated had that opportunity


Severable at will by either party.
Does not require arbitration.

The arbitration clause does, however, prevent you from being able to sue them in court.

It is amazing how difficult it is for some of the people on here to follow very basic concepts.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Severable at will by either party.
> Does not require arbitration.
> 
> The arbitration clause does, however, prevent you from being able to sue them in court.
> ...


So if you sever the clause, you can sue
Seems to make the arbitration clause useless from the start.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> So if you sever the clause, you can sue
> Seems to make the arbitration clause useless from the start.


You really are just not that bright. I mean, I figured you just didn't understand why I mentioned the Arbitration Clause.

Turns out you have no clue what it is, how it works and why Nearly Every Driver is still covered by it even when they think they aren't.
Every time you accept the terms of the contract, whenever it is presented on the app requiring you to click on accept, you accept the arbitration clause.

Two ways to opt out. By Mail and by email. Great.
But, per the arbitration agreement if you failed to opt out, even once, you are locked in. You can't opt out once you have accepted. Fail to opt out even once and it covers even the time before that.

So, you can't sever that clause outside of the 30 day response time each and every time you had to click accept.
Additionally, even if you opted out every time except one, you can't opt out and it is as if you didn't opt out ever.


----------



## 179790 (Jun 26, 2019)

Anyone reading this i decided to take uber to small claims over their bs i have proof and i will not stand for any of this i need advice please do i just go to small claims and file the paperwork?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really are just not that bright. I mean, I figured you just didn't understand why I mentioned the Arbitration Clause.
> 
> Turns out you have no clue what it is, how it works and why Nearly Every Driver is still covered by it even when they think they aren't.
> Every time you accept the terms of the contract, whenever it is presented on the app requiring you to click on accept, you accept the arbitration clause.
> ...


Can i take them to small claims??? I opted out before they deactivated me


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kindness said:


> Anyone reading this i decided to take uber to small claims over their bs i have proof and i will not stand for any of this i need advice please do i just go to small claims and file the paperwork?
> 
> 
> Can i take them to small claims??? I opted out before they deactivated me


Your only options are small claims or arbitration. You opting out before they deactivated you does nothing. You only have 30 days from the date you sign up to opt out after that you can't. So small claims would be the only option however you're suing the wrong people. You need to be suing the passenger


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


If you get reported 3 times you are gone there is no investigation Uber just looks at your complaints riders do this for a free ride I got deactivated permanently Uber does not care but... I am in canada In an eight-to-one *decision*, the *Supreme Court* of Canada ruled that drivers can have labour issues resolved through *Ontario* courts, opening up the possibility of *Uber* drivers being seen as employees within the meaning of *Ontario's* Employment Standards Act. ... Heller," the *Supreme Court's ruling* said. But no lawyer will take my case I remember the riders address tho she was telling me her husband doesn't make and went and spoke to her husband asked her to write to Uber and say she lied I also remember the second one so since Uber thinks it's the law... I am the law they did nothing after the letter she sent so we ruffed him up a bit and asked for a percentage of his income he told me they broke up I found her family as well I spoke with her father he was very upset and apologetic and said he has no ties with her as she is a junkie the second one I beat the shit out of her boyfriend he asked me to let it go I tracked her family to Kingston Ontario most of them meth and Fentanyl users beat up her brother she threatening to call police I will make a video and stream it of torturing them and in the end killing them this is the only way to reach out to Uber &#128514;&#128514;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## 179790 (Jun 26, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Your only options are small claims or arbitration. You opting out before they deactivated you does nothing. You only have 30 days from the date you sign up to opt out after that you can't. So small claims would be the only option however you're suing the wrong people. You need to be suing the passenger


No im suing uber because they took the riders side idc



Daisey77 said:


> Your only options are small claims or arbitration. You opting out before they deactivated you does nothing. You only have 30 days from the date you sign up to opt out after that you can't. So small claims would be the only option however you're suing the wrong people. You need to be suing the passenger


Im in california so their arbitrations dont work here ima go file now fk uber


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

As someone who has sued Uber and gotten a settlement, you have no idea what you are getting ready to do, how long it will take and how little you will receive. You are also someone who clearly doesn't listen to others. Your beef is with the passengers who falsely accused you, you should start there. 
Your opt out of arbitration is invalid. You could file an arbitration claim and claim poverty to avoid paying the filing fee but it will take a while to be heard.


----------



## 179790 (Jun 26, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> As someone who has sued Uber and gotten a settlement, you have no idea what you are getting ready to do, how long it will take and how little you will receive. You are also someone who clearly doesn't listen to others. Your beef is with the passengers who falsely accused you, you should start there.
> Your opt out of arbitration is invalid. You could file an arbitration claim and claim poverty to avoid paying the filing fee but it will take a while to be heard.


Ok then shed some light ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kindness said:


> Ok then shed some light ?


What's to shed? I was the lead plaintiff on a class action and my end result was compensation in the amount of $.50 an hour. It was an interesting adventure but they play hardball.

If you file in small claims they will bring up arbitration and get it thrown out.

If you want to do it just for entertainment value read up on small claims on the county web site, go down to the court and see if you can get a clerk to give you a little friendly advice about how to sue an unknown person, sue the rider for wages lost due to the false claim and then you can ask uber to reinstate you based on the results.

But again, this is just for entertainment, there is no way in hell it will be worth it to you financially.


----------



## Cooljattboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Hii only us drivers or any like I am from Australia


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> got one for lie and lay, I really F those up.


Having PTSD looking at those grammar rules. My worst class in 7th grade.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> @Tony G just one question: did you opt out of binding arbitration? If not, no attorney will take you're case unless you prepay because you will lose. File an arbitration claim for lost pay and plead poverty on the fee. Good luck!


Can i opt out as a veteran driver?



O-Side Uber said:


> A PAX would have to really not like you to make a false DUI accusation. Do you guys think U/L checks the ride stats to see how you drove on the trip? Can they see swerving or speeding etc? Or are they just going off the PAX's lying filthy mouth?
> 
> Also, does U/L ever stop and look at how many drivers a certain PAX has had fired? Do they at any point deem the PAX a fraud and a nuisance? Enquiring minds want to know


WRONG!

False claims are often done by scammers and cheap/poor people with no regard for the driver's existence


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Can i opt out as a veteran driver


Nope. The only window given for someone to opt-out is 30 days from when you sign up


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Tony G said:


> watch this video if your account got deactivated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with this YouTuber, he is full of shit, this didn't happen...


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

VERY VERY SAD DAY. A good friend of mine, after 6 yrs of medical school and training has been fired for ONE minor indiscretion. He slept with one of his patients and can no longer work in the profession. What a waste of time, effort, training and money! Dudes still paying on school loans. Just goes to show u only ONE minor mistake can ruin ur life. Please pray for him and his family. He is a really great guy and one of the best veterinarians I know.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Kindness said:


> Anyone reading this i decided to take uber to small claims over their bs i have proof and i will not stand for any of this i need advice please do i just go to small claims and file the paperwork?
> 
> 
> Can i take them to small claims??? I opted out before they deactivated me


You would have to have opted out every single time they presented the contract. 
Faing to do so, even once, locks you in to arbitration. 
Period.

Because that is the contract you agree to when you login and go online.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> ONE minor indiscretion.





Roadmasta said:


> He slept with one of his patients


Not really a minor indiscretion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not really a minor indiscretion.


Especially when his friend is a veterinarian &#129318;‍♀


----------



## SuperFireFry (Nov 29, 2020)

Would like to be involved or learn more please


----------



## Nerdygeekygirl (Dec 14, 2020)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


I am interested if this is still going on. I got into a car accident in October. Not my fault. Woman ran the red light. This morning I get an email telling me my account was hacked and now I'm blocked from accessing it a week before Christmas.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

If you guys keep suing them they're going to have to go from Starbucks to dunkin' donuts .Will you be able to sleep at night knowing that?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> VERY VERY SAD DAY. A good friend of mine, after 6 yrs of medical school and training has been fired for ONE minor indiscretion. He slept with one of his patients and can no longer work in the profession. What a waste of time, effort, training and money! Dudes still paying on school loans. Just goes to show u only ONE minor mistake can ruin ur life. Please pray for him and his family. He is a really great guy and one of the best veterinarians I know.


I sleep with my Yorkie every night, is that ok?
He's not a patient, if that makes a difference.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I sleep with my Yorkie every night, is that ok?
> He's not a patient, if that makes a difference.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I sleep with my Yorkie every night, is that ok?


I sleep with our Shih Poo, is that ok?

Well, actually, she uses my body as her pillow and she is very very hot. temp hot for the pervs here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I sleep with our Shih Poo, is that ok?
> 
> Well, actually, she uses my body as her pillow and she is very very hot. temp hot for the pervs here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 554797


Mrs SHalester??


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Mrs SHalester??


...she's on the other side; Shih Poo pictured is in the middle.

For tone, balance and accuracy.

And boy, really, bringing a wife into a thread. A new low? Nah, just typical here. hahahahaha


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I sleep with our Shih Poo, is that ok?
> 
> Well, actually, she uses my body as her pillow and she is very very hot. temp hot for the pervs here.


Hey, it's ok with me if it's ok with her.
My Yorkie gets too warm so he kicks me to move me over.
And lays on his back and snores like a drunken sailor.
And farts ... well, its not ME.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> My Yorkie gets too warm so he kicks me to move me over.


yup. Not too long into the night I have a small sliver of a calif king sized bed to myself. Between the puppy and my wife (they both move a lot) I get the left overs.

And, really, they both snore. Sometimes it is a competition to see who's louder.

it's not the farts one needs to worry about. It's the burps...... &#129314; :vomit:

this thread has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...she's on the other side; Shih Poo pictured is in the middle.
> 
> For tone, balance and accuracy.
> 
> And boy, really, bringing a wife into a thread. A new low? Nah, just typical here. hahahahaha


You bring up your wife all the time. Don't act like I just randomly brought someone's wife into this forum


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Mrs SHalester??


Reminds me of " TINY TIM".
EVERY TIME I SEE THE PICTURE !

" TIPTOE THROUGH THE TULIPS . . ."


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Tony G said:


> *New Uber Driver Deactivation Policy Created From Lawsuit Settlement
> between the states of California and Massachusetts. *
> Last updated on May 19, 2018 at 8:41 am 35 Comments
> 
> ...


This didn't age well. Total B.S.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You bring up your wife all the time.


key word there is 'you'. Right?

Own it, dear.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Does this litigation organization still exist? I want to join


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

TBone said:


> Uber has every right to deactivate someone. Its not their fault a rider accused you of something but they must, or should, take all allegations seriously. Personally, I believe they would need to contact a previous or post rider and confirm with them if you appeared intoxicated and/or investigate any other claims made by the original person that filed the complaint.
> Lets say you were drunk and not deactivated immediately then another rider hops in and you kill everyone. Understand the position Uber is in and the liability a driver could cause for them. Least you were back on the road in two days.


The problem is that anyone can “ claim” .
There need to be a standard of proof to terminate a driver . Until then there should not be any negative action .


----------



## Anestezios (Mar 15, 2020)

I was deactivated for under the influence report and I had three in one year the first time I went to the police and I asked them to give me a breathalyzer they told me no they insisted no ... it was one big fat lady at the front desk I kept insisting she said take it up with your employer I said Uber is not an employee ride there is no way to take it up with them they're automated she said well go home or I'm going to arrest you I told her what are you going to arrest me for she said causing a disturbance I should have let her arrest me and but actually no they wouldn't really do a drug test or an alcohol test even if they did arrest me this is Canada ... So I can't do anything whenever I contacted Uber they said you were warned numerous times so be careful people if you if you get accused do not get accused okay so if I'm going to accuse you you better you better not let it happen again you better not let someone else accuse you cuz you're being warned not to be accused pretty much drives you crazy on the Greenlight Hub opens up I should go in there and just threw a hand grenade in there but the people that work in there are not the ones that are responsible for this so what can I say good luck and time to move on I bought a new car after the first year of renting to do Uber so that's when it happened to me I had already had two reports the first one was completely drunk I was going south to get onto the expressway to drive her home she did not want to take the expressway basically she was torturing me trying to make it a long annoying ride for me and then I seen that her friend had thrown up all over the car and when I passed next to police car she said be careful be careful and I spoke to the police officers and I said these guys think I'm drunk LOL he said I think you should stop and get them out of the car I didn't know then you could add rides Uber had all of this keep your stars High and acceptance rate and all this crap I lost my $450 bonus I was like 12 calls away it was a Saturday night so what can I say Uber can do whatever they want their big company


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

The problem is Uber can not ask you to take a sobriety.test. They assume if you keep getting reported that you must be doing it.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Tony G said:


> watch this video if your account got deactivated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this You Tuber is full of shit, a straight up loser


----------



## Ibrahim Berhanu (12 mo ago)

Hi all, last Friday uber deactivated me due to fraudulent insurance document. I have been driving for uber 5 yrs. I have not changed insurance company, policy number, or vehicle, but out of no where they won't show me this document they speak off. Can I sue at small climes court for loss of income and stress. this is in toronto Canada, On January 2022. Can any one help me.


----------



## moonflower (11 mo ago)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


Apparently, I have been a victim of some sort of fraud... I have worked as an UberEats delivery driver in Georgia for years, but quit doing Uber in 2019 when my car became too old. It is now 2022 - I have a new car now - and tried to get back on board...

I was rudely awakened to learn that I have been banned from Uber due to too many reports of food not being delivered! (apparently back in 2019 - I had NO IDEA!) and I failed my background check because of this - and I cannot receive a copy of the report since it is too old)! I never received the first complaint! Zero emails! And I am still holding a 5-star rating!

I never failed to properly make a delivery. Never. It looks like I will need to hire an attorney.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

moonflower said:


> Apparently, I have been a victim of some sort of fraud... I have worked as an UberEats delivery driver in Georgia for years, but quit doing Uber in 2019 when my car became too old. It is now 2022 - I have a new car now - and tried to get back on board...
> 
> I was rudely awakened to learn that I have been banned from Uber due to too many reports of food not being delivered! (apparently back in 2019 - I had NO IDEA!) and I failed my background check because of this - and I cannot receive a copy of the report since it is too old)! I never received the first complaint! Zero emails! And I am still holding a 5-star rating!
> 
> I never failed to properly make a delivery. Never. It looks like I will need to hire an attorney.


Said this before and I'll say it again, did you opt out of binding arbitration? If not, you are not going to be successful suing them. Besides, there just has to be better opportunities at this point!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

moonflower said:


> Apparently, I have been a victim of some sort of fraud... I have worked as an UberEats delivery driver in Georgia for years, but quit doing Uber in 2019 when my car became too old. It is now 2022 - I have a new car now - and tried to get back on board...
> 
> I was rudely awakened to learn that I have been banned from Uber due to too many reports of food not being delivered! (apparently back in 2019 - I had NO IDEA!) and I failed my background check because of this - and I cannot receive a copy of the report since it is too old)! I never received the first complaint! Zero emails! And I am still holding a 5-star rating!
> 
> I never failed to properly make a delivery. Never. It looks like I will need to hire an attorney.


I agree with @Disgusted Driver . Unless you opted out of arbitration, you're not going to be able to sue. Is there a local Hub located near you? My advice would be to go in and speak to them in person


----------



## 179790 (Jun 26, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> this You Tuber is full of shit, a straight up loser


Can you explain why?


----------



## Tblkn (8 mo ago)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating. I was deactivated on Tuesday for the second time after a false report of being driving under influence. Uber reactivated my account this morning but i am willing to file a civil lawsuit against this case ,for the second time I lose days of business and i believe other drivers have lost earnings from deactivation after false reports . please join me to file a lawsuit i will send you my email address when i receive a respond. we must be protected by any future deactivation from false reports, we have families to support, we have car loans , we have auto and health insurance and bills to pay , our vehicles turn into junk for this job ,we work hard to make our living and simply get deactivated, This is against humanity, please read the following article and join my move.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/22/uber-makes-100-million-settlement-in-lawsuit-over-driver-status.html


How do I join this lawsuit I'm a 4.99 rating and over 1500 5 ratings and was deactivated also.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Thank you so much for letting me know such important information. I had the same similar experience. I was deactivated by uber in April 2019. The next time I tried to send 30-50 emails requesting to investigate my case. But they were all put off by uber, and no one paid attention to it. Where can I participate in a class action lawsuit?


----------



## Tblkn (8 mo ago)

Hey guys did you see the newsletter about uber and lyft driver hijacked at gun point and by knives by three kids. And all uber did was deactivated the persons account that requested the ride. This is why I say uber don't give a damn about drivers and something has to be done .


Tblkn said:


> How do I join this lawsuit I'm a 4.99 rating and over 1500 5 ratings and was deactivated also.


Hey bro here's my email [email protected] email then I will give you my phone number so we can chat..


----------



## 179790 (Jun 26, 2019)

Everyone always says that but no one ever does anything has anyone ever successfully sued them in small claims? I asked someone with knowledge and they said u cant im unsure… i was deactivated in 2020 over lies they didnt care about what i had to say 





moonflower said:


> Apparently, I have been a victim of some sort of fraud... I have worked as an UberEats delivery driver in Georgia for years, but quit doing Uber in 2019 when my car became too old. It is now 2022 - I have a new car now - and tried to get back on board...
> 
> I was rudely awakened to learn that I have been banned from Uber due to too many reports of food not being delivered! (apparently back in 2019 - I had NO IDEA!) and I failed my background check because of this - and I cannot receive a copy of the report since it is too old)! I never received the first complaint! Zero emails! And I am still holding a 5-star rating!
> 
> I never failed to properly make a delivery. Never. It looks like I will need to hire an attorney.


----------



## Tblkn (8 mo ago)

gomo said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know such important information. I had the same similar experience. I was deactivated by uber in April 2019. The next time I tried to send 30-50 emails requesting to investigate my case. But they were all put off by uber, and no one paid attention to it. Where can I participate in a class action lawsuit?


That's what I'm trying to find out now, I di have the company IDG who suppose to help I have the number hus name is Anwarr Malik (631)913-5603 he is one of the head guys there at Independent Drivers guild. I want to be an advocate against uber and lyft for the way they treat us good drivers.


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Tblkn said:


> That's what I'm trying to find out now, I di have the company IDG who suppose to help I have the number hus name is Anwarr Malik (631)913-5603 he is one of the head guys there at Independent Drivers guild. I want to be an advocate against uber and lyft for the way they treat us good drivers.


First of all thank you for helping the drivers. But I learned that IDG only helps drivers in the New York area. I'm in San Francisco, the city where Uber is headquartered. I'm looking forward to IDG building a branch in San Francisco


----------



## Tblkn (8 mo ago)

gomo said:


> First of all thank you for helping the drivers. But I learned that IDG only helps drivers in the New York area. I'm in San Francisco, the city where Uber is headquartered. I'm looking forward to IDG building a branch in San Francisco


Gdmorning there actually trying to get people like us in the states that we live in to represent such as me I live in pa and was driving in pa. So if we can get other drivers involved this can work.https://chat.whatsapp.com/JbXEu0sKXCUI0RLRCUZ6wQ that's the link they gave me to get other drivers involved.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Tony G said:


> I am a full time uber driver with over 10000 rides and 4.97 rating


----------



## Ahmad(joseph) khalaf (21 d ago)

I have been driving for Uber more than 6 years , last year I had some racist rider in my car, I could tell this ride is gonna be a problem , then after I dropped them off I got a message from Uber that they deactivate my account because some riders accused me being under drugs influence, I couldn’t believe the accusation, I told Uber I am ready to do drugs test but they didn’t listen to me they said they will do their own investigation which I didn’t care because I knew I was clean so after 48 hours they activated my account , last night I got the same thing they deactivated my account and now I can’t drive ,i send them a message and told them is not fair to cut me off because a rider report me I was under drugs influence, I am 61 years old I never done any drugs in my life , the last time I had some alchole two years ago , I told Uber I am willing to do the drugs test , the rider he reported me he was so drunk I was worry he will vomit in my car , I told him in very nice professional way if he feel vomiting let me know so I can stop driving and do it outside he got very offended and told me to not accuse him he was drunk , but he was drunk bc he smelled alchole so bad I had to open my window for fresh air,
uber are wrong for deactivate my account I am waiting for them to activate my account , I will love to join a class action against Uber , please text me at my cell 415-2992233 if u still suing them,


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

Ahmad(joseph) khalaf said:


> I have been driving for Uber more than 6 years , last year I had some racist rider in my car, I could tell this ride is gonna be a problem , then after I dropped them off I got a message from Uber that they deactivate my account because some riders accused me being under drugs influence, I couldn’t believe the accusation, I told Uber I am ready to do drugs test but they didn’t listen to me they said they will do their own investigation which I didn’t care because I knew I was clean so after 48 hours they activated my account , last night I got the same thing they deactivated my account and now I can’t drive ,i send them a message and told them is not fair to cut me off because a rider report me I was under drugs influence, I am 61 years old I never done any drugs in my life , the last time I had some alchole two years ago , I told Uber I am willing to do the drugs test , the rider he reported me he was so drunk I was worry he will vomit in my car , I told him in very nice professional way if he feel vomiting let me know so I can stop driving and do it outside he got very offended and told me to not accuse him he was drunk , but he was drunk bc he smelled alchole so bad I had to open my window for fresh air,
> uber are wrong for deactivate my account I am waiting for them to activate my account , I will love to join a class action against Uber , please text me at my cell 415-2992233 if u still suing them,


Are you in the San Francisco Bay Area?


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

gomo said:


> Are you in the San Francisco Bay Area?


San Diego


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

look at this bullshit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> look at this bullshit.
> View attachment 690021


Damn who did you piss off?😅 jk 
Ugh that sucks. I'm sorry


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Damn who did you piss off?😅 jk
> Ugh that sucks. I'm sorry


when I called Uber, the person on phone said Uber knows it's bullshit, they did not even ask for photos,
I have it recorded.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember back in the olden days.
I was working in an ER in Michigan.
We had a woman who'd come in about once a month, sometimes twice ... with the piss pounded out of her.
I mean ... mad beatings.

She would never sign a complaint.
Sometimes the cops would arrest hubby anyway ... but it didn't matter, he'd be out in a day or two.

She just couldn't bring herself to make a change.
Is that the problem with you guys?
You just can't leave?

She ended up coming in with a collapsed wind pipe. He hit her a little too hard in the throat.
That's a real, real bad way to die. Takes a long time. Three minutes _can_ be a long time.

Kinda like ... getting your throat cut from the back seat? Or clubbed over the head from the back seat?
Or shot from outside because they want your car?

I guess it's good that ya'll vent ... but ... do you accept any responsibility for not changing your life to the better?
Or, is that not possible ...


.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I remember back in the olden days.
> I was working in an ER in Michigan.
> We had a woman who'd come in about once a month, sometimes twice ... with the piss pounded out of her.
> I mean ... mad beatings.
> ...


This job definitely has higher risks than most but regardless, in any job you're going to have the asshole customer. Regardless of the industry you decide to work in, people don't deserve to be treated so disrespectfully by customers. I guarantee this wasn't a one-time thing for the passenger. You don't just wake up one day and be like, oh hey I feel like being an asshole today. Let me go and purposely cost some random person their job. Normal people don't do that. Now if there is a legit issue that warrants these complaints, that's a different story but if there was really nothing that occurred to cause these complaints then they are simply nothing more than a bratty entitled snowflake, who I could bet never got a spanking and always got a ribbon, and that's just who they are. This is what they do in life when they don't get their way. He's not there first victim and he won't be there last. Is every person that crosses paths with these individuals supposed to quit their job ? I mean why shouldn't they be the ones who have to accept responsibility for being a shitty person? Isn't that the way Society is supposed to work ? The bad people lose and the good people win ? Maybe if they were ever held accountable, they would change their tune and the world would be a better place. Instead though Society has conformed to this Behavior nowadays. So they get to continue on being shitty people while the good innocent people continue to suffer.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> look at this bullshit.
> View attachment 690021


The stupid riders think they are ordering a limo and getting a pro trained driver and complain at will


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ahmad(joseph) khalaf said:


> I have been driving for Uber more than 6 years , last year I had some racist rider in my car, I could tell this ride is gonna be a problem , then after I dropped them off I got a message from Uber that they deactivate my account because some riders accused me being under drugs influence, I couldn’t believe the accusation, I told Uber I am ready to do drugs test but they didn’t listen to me they said they will do their own investigation which I didn’t care because I knew I was clean so after 48 hours they activated my account , last night I got the same thing they deactivated my account and now I can’t drive ,i send them a message and told them is not fair to cut me off because a rider report me I was under drugs influence, I am 61 years old I never done any drugs in my life , the last time I had some alchole two years ago , I told Uber I am willing to do the drugs test , the rider he reported me he was so drunk I was worry he will vomit in my car , I told him in very nice professional way if he feel vomiting let me know so I can stop driving and do it outside he got very offended and told me to not accuse him he was drunk , but he was drunk bc he smelled alchole so bad I had to open my window for fresh air,
> uber are wrong for deactivate my account I am waiting for them to activate my account , I will love to join a class action against Uber , please text me at my cell 415-2992233 if u still suing them,


You really shouldn't post your phone number on the Internet.


----------

